# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  KTM Prowler 1964

## Rif898

https://www.ktm-bikes.at/bikes/detai...ram-sx-12-2021

Hei! 
Olisikohan tällainen hyvä aloittelijalle trail-tyyppisen polkuajoon ja ehkä kevyeen parkkiajoon?

----------


## Rif898

Miten vertautuu mielestänne esim.https://www.polygonbikes.com/product...n/siskiu-t8-2/  - tätä ei tosin tälle kesälle enää taida saada

----------


## nure

Siskiussa selkeästi parempi keula ainakin... Hieman ihmetyttää tuon hintaisessa KTM:n pyörässä tuollainen halpis voimansiirto...

----------

